
How London buses are numbered (2009) - wlj
http://markhadfield.typepad.com/that_gormandizer_man/2009/03/how-london-buses-are-numbered-tfl-come-up-trumps.html
======
hiharryhere
The Brits really do write well. What a wonderfully worded response from Tfl.

~~~
StavrosK
Well, that guy writes well, at least.

~~~
JadeNB
> Well, that guy writes well, at least.

There is at least one sheep in Scotland that appears black on one side
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mathematical_joke#Stereotypes_...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mathematical_joke#Stereotypes_of_mathematicians)).
:-)

------
userbinator
Here's all of them, along with information on the mentioned numbering scheme:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_bus_routes_in_London#C...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_bus_routes_in_London#Classification_of_route_numbers)

------
bmsleight_
I visited the London Bus Museum (not the Transport Museum in Covent garden)
[http://www.londonbusmuseum.com/](http://www.londonbusmuseum.com/) There Bus
pre-first world war with the 164 (my local route) still with the exact same
stops.

------
jayflux
Also relevant [http://footprintsoflondon.com/2016/01/so-why-do-green-
line-c...](http://footprintsoflondon.com/2016/01/so-why-do-green-line-carry-
route-numbers-in-the-700s/)

